# Gunked up Tyres



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a set of tyres gunked up on the rubber with what ever the £5+ car wash boys used 
surfex neat wont touch it left it for 10 mins didnt dry out any suggestions please


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, full strength.

Spraying alone, will not work. You need to agitate with a stiff brush. PW off , then wipe with a microfibre towel & repeat till clean. The most I would use is Surfex-HD at 10%.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

You need a wheel cleaner like Brake Buster which is also formulated for tyres. It really pulls out the brown stuff at 1 to 1 and perfectly safe to use neat if needed.
Then you need a stiff tyre brush like the in2detailing one.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I sometimes have to use tar removers to clear certain trade tyre dressings. Decreases, apc, even alkaline wheel cleaners don't do anything and a tar remover works a treat


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

stangalang said:


> I sometimes have to use tar removers to clear certain trade tyre dressings. Decreases, apc, even alkaline wheel cleaners don't do anything and a tar remover works a treat


Surely this eats into the tyres?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> Surely this eats into the tyres?


Maybe over time or constant abuse, but if you have a nasty dressing that is super nasty, and a tyre cleaner won't shift it, what do you do!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Try Megs Hot Rims Wheel Cleaner, with some agitation that should clear it.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

20vKarlos said:


> Surely this eats into the tyres?


AutoFinnesse recommend their Oblitarate for regular sidewall cleaning, so should be alright.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cleanse non-acid wheel cleaner is a good shout.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Rappy your going for my jugular there yes i agitate with 2 really stiff brushes and rubbed with a microfibre which can i say didnt pull what ever this i
recon its that gold coloured stuff they paint on 
Did have an idea to go to local £5 guys get some and see if it will soften on application and then use microfibres to remove


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

As a 1 off I’d give a tar and glue remover ago without some agitation 

Prolonged use would probably degrade the rubber but can’t see it causing any damage in isolation.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

broncoupe said:


> Rappy your going for my jugular there yes i agitate with 2 really stiff brushes and rubbed with a microfibre which can i say didnt pull what ever this i
> recon its that gold coloured stuff they paint on
> Did have an idea to go to local £5 guys get some and see if it will soften on application and then use microfibres to remove


Hi mate,

No, not at all.

You mentioned spraying only, which I thought was strange. Thanks for confirming :thumb:

I would try the other suggestions & let us know how you get on :thumb:

Wheel cleaner, or a tar & glue remover.

As a last result, even a panel wipe.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

*update*

Tar and Glue and microfibres lifted a bit mainly microfibre dragging crap off i think 
the wheels paint finish has really suffered from wheel acid on a weekly basis
so balancing act just to make clean but not really draw the eye 
i know this guy and want to also try some Gyeon and Tuf shine 
Because its really useful to get that balls up but not by me item to sort 
Will order product today and post thoughts


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the update :thumb:

Yes, the joys of cheap car washes :wall::wall:

Super harsh chemicals & crap dressings


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use an old microfibre with lighter fluid, works a treat, tyres get nicely back to black with a Matt finish, works also great with interior and exterior trim soaked in nasty sticky ****pit spray ( oh how I hate shiny greasy interiors) don’t let it soak.

And very important don’t smoke while you do it :devil: :lol:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Tuf shine a pretty good tire cleaner and if you can get 303 products I think their tire & rubber cleaner is a little better.

But if surfex at full strength didn't touch it i'd say up the agitation with a drill brush. Gets tires squeaking clean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Must be bad if neat Surfex isn't shifting it.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have recently been using a mix of Bilberry wheel cleaner, Korrosol and a cycle cleaning product, Muc off. Spray on leave for 5 mins and you notice the brown gunk coming off. Rinse and repeat with agitation and voila.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As always, when stumped it's a case of finding out what works. Obvious of course, but it's about patience to test and see what will dissolve it. Loacate the MDS sheet if unsure as affecting the tyre integrity is the biggest concern.
*stangalang* suggestion id what my money would be on, likely to be tar.:thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

If the tyres allow it, and to save you time. I would get all four tyres refitted so that the outside of the tyre is on the inside.

These cheapo dressings do eventually wear & far better than degrading the tyre sidewalls :thumb::thumb:


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

customer has car now but i can get access to it to try those 2 tyre cleaners i have ordered 
the drill brush idea is good also worth a try


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rappy said:


> If the tyres allow it, and to save you time. I would get all four tyres refitted so that the outside of the tyre is on the inside.
> 
> These cheapo dressings do eventually wear & far better than degrading the tyre sidewalls :thumb::thumb:


checking the tyre are not directional though!!


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Hopefully get to play with tyres next weekend and the alloys refinished so will coat those also


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Play with that "Thanks" button too :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

